

Commodore Clicker: JavaScript C64 emulation clocked by an incremental game - Two9A
http://c64clicker.com/

======
ssdsa
So it's like "Cookie Clicker", but instead of baking cookies, you generate
pixels like the VIC II chip in a Commodore 64. Great!

